# Hen or roosters



## Tdowis (May 21, 2021)

*We are new and this is our first flock.. they were supposed to be girls, we have no idea how to tell.. I just marked 2 of them if anyone can help us decide.. they all look the same to me 😭*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Going to need a good side shot of the two you're questioning and tell us know how old they are.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

X 2.


----------



## Tdowis (May 21, 2021)

Tdowis said:


> View attachment 40700
> 
> *We are new and this is our first flock.. they were supposed to be girls, we have no idea how to tell.. I just marked 2 of them if anyone can help us decide.. they all look the same to me.
> They are 9 weeks old.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*To help you the pictures need to be as close up as possible showing the chickens from the side. Most important is that we see their heads with comb and wattles clearly. At nine weeks of age a pullet will have a small comb and wattles. Those that have a comb developing and is bigger, redder are cockerels. With most breeds the pullets' combs get bigger when the pullet is close to laying eggs; 5 to 7 months of age.*


----------



## Tdowis (May 21, 2021)

danathome said:


> *To help you the pictures need to be as close up as possible showing the chickens from the side. Most important is that we see their heads with comb and wattles clearly. At nine weeks of age a pullet will have a small comb and wattles. Those that have a comb developing and is bigger, redder are cockerels. With most breeds the pullets' combs get bigger when the pullet is close to laying eggs; 5 to 7 months of age.*


Thank you, I will get a better picture of them.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Depending on the forthcoming pictures, for now I'm going with pullets although #2 is looking a little sketchy to me. Also need to know age as previously asked.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Tdowis said:


> View attachment 40700
> 
> *We are new and this is our first flock.. they were supposed to be girls, we have no idea how to tell.. I just marked 2 of them if anyone can help us decide.. they all look the same to me 😭*
> [/
> ...


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

They look like Barred Rocks to me. Dominiques have rose combs.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Maybe the angle of the combs in the pics is throwing me off, but to me they look like the rose with the hook on the back like Dominique's have.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And that's what makes it hard to ID when pics are taken from too far away.


----------



## Tdowis (May 21, 2021)

Tdowis said:


> View attachment 40700
> 
> *We are new and this is our first flock.. they were supposed to be girls, we have no idea how to tell.. I just marked 2 of them if anyone can help us decide.. they all look the same to me 😭*



















*They are barred rock and around 10weeks now, neither of these are crowing yet if boys 🤷‍♀️*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good pics. I'm letting Ken do this one. He seems to be really good with the barred birds. Heck, he know the others quite well too.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm going with pullets for now, but if I'm wrong, it wouldn't be the first time. Chickens can be tricky.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Do barred rock follow the same color pattern for sexing like Dominique do? Hens appear darker than roos due to bar width in dominique. Just curious if this holds true with barred rock.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Yes, they do follow the same color pattern and while yours are a little light, I still think they're pullets.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

imnukensc said:


> Yes, they do follow the same color pattern and while yours are a little light, I still think they're pullets.


Thanks for answering, but I'm not the OP 😊 just a curious thread follower! I havent had BR before, like what OP has posted, but currently have Dominique and wondered if the same held true for BR with knowing the roo from hen by color based on bar distance making the hens appear darker than the roos.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was just thinking how messily dressed that second bird is for picture day. Someone should explain that picture day is a big deal.


----------



## Tdowis (May 21, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I was just thinking how messily dressed that second bird is for picture day. Someone should explain that picture day is a big deal.


lol it was windy. She did what she could. 😁


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Tdowis said:


> View attachment 40721
> 
> View attachment 40722
> 
> *They are barred rock and around 10weeks now, neither of these are crowing yet if boys 🤷‍♀️*


Definite Cockerels. I have absolutely zero doubts.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

All one marked with a green dot are male. I can't see the others well enough to tell.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

PowellClan5 said:


> Do barred rock follow the same color pattern for sexing like Dominique do? Hens appear darker than roos due to bar width in dominique. Just curious if this holds true with barred rock.


Yes it does. The reason it does that is barring is a gene on Z chromosome. Males have two Z chromosomes (ZZ) while females only have one (ZW) meaning males can carry up to two barring genes and females can only carry up to one. The double barring genes cause the bigger bars. So on barred breeds like doms, BRs, etc... females carry one barring gene and males carry two.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

100% cockerel comb is brick red and tail sticks up I'm also seeing saddle feathers no possible way that's a pullet. Also they are barred rocks not seeing seeing a rose comb.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Yes it does. The reason it does that is barring is a gene on Z chromosome. Males have two Z chromosomes (ZZ) while females only have one (ZW) meaning males can carry up to two barring genes and females can only carry up to one. The double barring genes cause the bigger bars. So on barred breeds like doms, BRs, etc... females carry one barring gene and males carry two.


Awesome! Thanks for the knowledge.


----------



## AndGravy (May 29, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> All one marked with a green dot are male. I can't see the others well enough to tell.
> 
> 
> View attachment 40770


Agreed. Quite obvious cockerels at 9 weeks.


----------

